# A$$ Kijiji Seller



## 1SweetRide

So I was looking to pick up this guitar. Had been corresponding with the seller over two days. Made arrangements to meet. I got the cash, drove to Gatineau and got a text saying the following:

*olivier:*
Hi Mark, very sorry. I pluged my old guitar and realized one pickup doesn't work as it should. I have to cancel for this afternoon and i'll bring it to the doctor this week. I'll put it back on the market when it will be fix. Sorry again. Olivier

I'm thinking to myself, this smells funny. So I ask him to just text me when it's fixed next week instead of re-listing it. He says OK.

This morning, his guitar is back on Kijiji, new photos, different description, higher price, same guitar. This a$$ wasted my time and lied to me. What's wrong with people?


----------



## Chito

I wouldn't mind knowing who this scumbag is. Well at least I got the first name.


----------



## Frenchy99

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. Yes, lots of pricks out there. 
I once drove 1 hr to go pick up an item just to be told that it was sold once I got there...


----------



## marcos

Chito said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing who this scumbag is. Well at least I got the first name.


It wasnt me buddy, i swear lol


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> I wouldn't mind knowing who this scumbag is. Well at least I got the first name.


His last name came up as Lesquir and he provided a cell of 819-661-4771. Avoid this seller but I think he now has a buddy selling it for him (or he's using another account). Here's the new ad. We had a deal at $400.00. He re-listed it for $575.00 and just dropped it to $525.00. I wouldn't take it if he offered it to me for free.


----------



## 1SweetRide

I sent a message to the new listing owner and asked what kind of scam they're running.


----------



## Chito

Thanks for the info.

The seller also could've sold it before you got there for more than you offered so came up with some lame excuse.


----------



## Chito

marcos said:


> It wasnt me buddy, i swear lol


Unless you are hiding under the name Olivier. LOL


----------



## 1SweetRide

So, the new seller (or alias) of Bruce McGillis tells me he just listed it today. I asked him why all the pics show the same guitar and why the serial numbers are the same. He hasn't responded. I reported the Reverb listing as a possible scam.


----------



## Dan Caldwell

I’ve had interactions with this guy. Bruce was the name I had. He notoriously changes prices on guitars every few hours it seems. I bought an old vantage from him years ago. Had a weird vibe and just got the guitar and got out of there. Anytime I see a guitar he has it’s a hard pass. He used to be located in Sandy Hill area of this is the same guy.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Dan Caldwell said:


> I’ve had interactions with this guy. Bruce was the name I had. He notoriously changes prices on guitars every few hours it seems. I bought an old vantage from him years ago. Had a weird vibe and just got the guitar and got out of there. Anytime I see a guitar he has it’s a hard pass. He used to be located in Sandy Hill area of this is the same guy.


I’m sure it’s the same guy. When I called him out, he stopped responding to me. It’s too bad, the guitar community is small enough as it is. Hucksters like these guys just bring everybody down.


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> I’m sure it’s the same guy. When I called him out, he stopped responding to me. It’s too bad, the guitar community is small enough as it is. Hucksters like these guys just bring everybody down.


Exactly, but some people are just desperate and others just want to take advantage when they can. It sucks but that's how some people operate.


----------



## 1SweetRide

I took the money I had for the guitar and bought my wife something nice yesterday. I feel good about that.


----------



## knight_yyz

Make a new deal for the guitar (offer more than he is asking) and forget to meet the guy halfway...


----------



## 1SweetRide

knight_yyz said:


> Make a new deal for the guitar (offer more than he is asking) and forget to meet the guy halfway...


Wish I had it in me to be a jerk like that.


----------



## Frenchy99

1SweetRide said:


> Wish I had it in me to be a jerk like that.


Put a link to the add. They're might be a few jerks here on the board !


----------



## 1SweetRide

Frenchy99 said:


> Put a link to the add. They're might be a few jerks here on the board !


I did a few posts back.


----------



## 1SweetRide

So, the original seller fessed up and offered a sincere apology. Still, not an excuse for lying but I do appreciate him coming clean. Hope the new owner gets to eat the guitar lol.


----------



## marcos

1SweetRide said:


> I took the money I had for the guitar and bought my wife something nice yesterday. I feel good about that.


You my friend are a very wise man !!!


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> So, the original seller fessed up and offered a sincere apology. Still, not an excuse for lying but I do appreciate him coming clean. Hope the new owner gets to eat the guitar lol.


So he sold it to this other guy and this other guy is flipping it? Is that how it all came down?


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> So he sold it to this other guy and this other guy is flipping it? Is that how it all came down?


Exactly


----------



## 1SweetRide

According to the original seller, this Bruce guy gave him a sob story about how this guitar was the same model he had when he was growing up and swore he would never sell it. These two guys deserve each other.


----------



## knight_yyz

FTR. I do not see a link


----------



## 1SweetRide

knight_yyz said:


> FTR. I do not see a link


You probably missed it as I embedded it in the word “ad” in the post. Here it is. Vantage VS696 'Vamp II' 1983 Japan,Locking Tuners w/Hard Case | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## knight_yyz

Cool. looks like a Greco Go ii with a different bridge setup


----------



## Frenchy99

Wait for a VP-820 or VP-825 , they are worth it !

Love the vintage Vantage line.


----------



## Distortion

1SweetRide said:


> I sent a message to the new listing owner and asked what kind of scam they're running.


Don't do that, he gave you the run around now give it back to him. I can think of many ways.


----------



## Distortion

Chito said:


> So he sold it to this other guy and this other guy is flipping it? Is that how it all came down?


Lesson learned by all, ask a decent price or someone will capitalize on your good nature. Eliminates the flippers.


----------



## Budda

So paying it forward is a waste, got it.

If someone is gonna flip something, that's their perogative.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Budda said:


> So paying it forward is a waste, got it.
> 
> If someone is gonna flip something, that's their perogative.


That’s not the point. The seller lied, didn’t bother to meet me and the new seller lied too. Dishonesty all around.


----------



## Budda

1SweetRide said:


> That’s not the point. The seller lied, didn’t bother to meet me and the new seller lied too. Dishonesty all around.


But none of that is what distortion said. He said ask the most you can, lest someone else buys it to profit.


----------



## Distortion

Budda said:


> So paying it forward is a waste, got it.
> 
> If someone is gonna flip something, that's their perogative.


They ain't going to buy it to flip it if there is no profit to make. Do you get that. I doubt it.


----------



## Budda

Distortion said:


> They ain't going to buy it to flip it if there is no profit to make. Do you get that. I doubt it.


You know full well I get that, having bought and sold here for over a decade...


----------



## Distortion

That's what I said sell at market value because if you sell cheap some flipper is going to make money off you. You may as well make the money and eliminate the flipper. No I ain't going to pay it forward to a flipper.


----------



## Frenchy99

1SweetRide said:


> That’s not the point. The seller lied, didn’t bother to meet me and the new seller lied too. Dishonesty all around.


Ottawa region... Lots of Politicians there...


----------



## Milkman

Frenchy99 said:


> Put a link to the add. They're might be a few jerks here on the board !


There’s at least one.


----------



## Frenchy99

Distortion said:


> Lesson learned by all, ask a decent price or someone will capitalize on your good nature. Eliminates the flippers.


OK... and how does someone determine the right price ??? Reverb ??? 

This guitar for $400 would be on the high side in my region... I would never pay that much...


----------



## Distortion

Milkman said:


> There’s at least one.


Maybe two.


----------



## Distortion

Frenchy99 said:


> OK... and how does someone determine the right price ??? Reverb ???


You should be watching the market and notice what people ask for your gear. Start high and if you get no answers you no you are off. Then adjust down to what you are willing to sell for.


----------



## player99

Why all the Flipper hate?


----------



## Frenchy99

Distortion said:


> You should be watching the market and notice what people ask for your gear. Start high and if you get no answers you no you are off. Then adjust down to what you are willing to sell for.


 That's great for active musician's but that isn't gonna happen with the average person that wants to get rid of something that has been collecting dust for the last 30 years.

I`m happy that I am able to get deals, and its not to flip stuff... 

Every one deserves a great deal now an then.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Budda said:


> But none of that is what distortion said. He said ask the most you can, lest someone else buys it to profit.


Well, yeah. Tempered with how quickly you need to sell. This thread isn’t about flipping which I have no issue with. This thread is about treating each other with respect.


----------



## skretz

Olivier did the same to me last year with an amp I wanted to purchase from him. Setup the meetup, then he just disappeared. Then I saw someone else selling it near Montreal a while later. Definitely a small community.


----------



## vadsy

well, I have some positive news on the Kijiji seller front. sent this guy IEMT, yea I know it is risky but it was only 60 bucks. showed up in the mail today. although no box and the power supply isn't original but whatevs, I guess you can't win them all. anyways, dude was from Ontario. thanks Ontario


----------



## 1SweetRide

skretz said:


> Olivier did the same to me last year with an amp I wanted to purchase from him. Setup the meetup, then he just disappeared. Then I saw someone else selling it near Montreal a while later. Definitely a small community.


Now we all know not to bother with that idiot.


----------



## 1SweetRide

vadsy said:


> well, I have some positive news on the Kijiji seller front. sent this guy IEMT, yea I know it is risky but it was only 60 bucks. showed up in the mail today. although no box and the power supply isn't original but whatevs, I guess you can't win them all. anyways, dude was from Ontario. thanks Ontario


Go sell it to Olivier and Bruce. Make it agonizing and document it here


----------



## laristotle

It's sitting at $395 now.
Vantage VS696 'Vamp II' 1983 Japan, W/Hard Case. | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

laristotle said:


> It's sitting at $395 now.
> Vantage VS696 'Vamp II' 1983 Japan, W/Hard Case. | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


Less than what I was going to pay. What a couple of kijidiots


----------



## Chito

I'm going to ask if he will take $300 LOL And if you're still interested @1SweetRide I can flip it to you for the same amount.


----------



## laristotle

and have him drive out to you.


----------



## Chito

He said not for $300 but $350, which is still lower than what Mark offered.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> He said not for $300 but $350, which is still lower than what Mark offered.


Sure. I’ll take it for $350.00 plus your gas. Make sure the case comes with it. I don’t know which tuners he has on it now. Was locking, then not, then back to locking.


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> Sure. I’ll take it for $350.00 plus your gas. Make sure the case comes with it. I don’t know which tuners he has on it now. Was locking, then not, then back to locking.


From the ad, it says 'Non-original tuning machines.' I'll send an email to ask how to pick it up.


----------



## Chito

@1SweetRide Just got a response back. I told him I can only pick it up tomorrow as I have a gig this afternoon and I'm not driving downtown in this weather condition right now. He told me to text him tomorrow and make the arrangements coz he also listed it in reverb.com and he said 'you never know'. LOL So I'll see what he says tomorrow.


----------



## player99

Someone should get him to take a nice long drive for no reason today.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> @1SweetRide Just got a response back. I told him I can only pick it up tomorrow as I have a gig this afternoon and I'm not driving downtown in this weather condition right now. He told me to text him tomorrow and make the arrangements coz he also listed it in reverb.com and he said 'you never know'. LOL So I'll see what he says tomorrow.


Lol. Thanks mate.


----------



## Chito

Going to pick it up this afternoon at 1pm


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> Going to pick it up this afternoon at 1pm


I hope he doesn’t give you the run around. Want to meet up for a coffee after?


----------



## greco

Good Luck with this! 

Please keep us updated. 
This is the most exciting thing for me this year (so far).


----------



## LexxM3

Vigilante buying.


----------



## 1SweetRide

greco said:


> Good Luck with this!
> 
> Please keep us updated.
> This is the most exciting thing for me this year (so far).


Lol, come to Ottawa, the fun never ends.


----------



## Frenchy99

I noticed that the locking tuners were no longer on the guitar and the Reverb seller was a guy named Bruce...

Good luck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Frenchy99 said:


> I noticed that the locking tuners were no longer on the guitar and the Reverb seller was a guy named Bruce...
> 
> Good luck, hope it works out for you.


Bruce The Flipper


----------



## Chito

Got the guitar for $50 less than the original price. Then went straight to 1sweetride. Had some scotch and jammed for an hour or so.


----------



## Verne

That is how you conduct business and keep the community tight. WTG @Chito


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito's the man! Picked up the guitar, saved me $50.00 and then delivered it. We sampled some fine single malt and jammed for over an hour. Good times!


----------



## 1SweetRide

So here it is. Plays and sounds really nice. It's got some cool features like a brass nut, brass saddles, a coil tap for both humbuckers and a phase reversal switch for the bridge. The tuners will have to go and they were installed upside down so they work in reverse. She's got new strings, an oiled fretboard and a little polish. Made of Japanese ash with walnut and maple in the middle, it's not too heavy at 8 lbs. Chito would have kept it if I didn't want it.


----------



## hagfan

After this all to common tale of Kijiji shenanigans, I think it's a real credit to this community to have someone like Chito step up and be willing & able to help a member out.

Glad to hear you two got together and shared a dram, a great end to a kind of weird tale !!!

Oh, cool guitar also ....


----------



## Chito

Thanks guys! It all just fit in. You can call it synchronicity.  Asked the guy what time to pick it up, picked it up at discussed time, messaged 1Sweetride about dropping it off. He said yes. So all in all, it took me 3 hours to get it all done and that includes a couple of drams of Macallan and an hour or so jamming and exchanging thoughts and ideas with 1Sweetride. Thought it was a great thing to start the New Year.


----------



## Dorian2

Have you considered sending a link to this thread to the seller(s) involved? If nothing else it'll give em a sense of how tight the music community is in certain respects.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Dorian2 said:


> Have you considered sending a link to this thread to the seller(s) involved? If nothing else it'll give em a sense of how tight the music community is in certain respects.


Naw, already enough drama over this. However, Chito's got plans, very evil plans muhwaaa!


----------



## greco

1SweetRide said:


> Chito's got plans, very evil plans muhwaaa!


@Chito Curiosity and suspense are killin' me. How long before the evil plans are revealed?


----------



## 1SweetRide

greco said:


> Curiosity and suspense are killin' me. How long before the evil plans are revealed?


You'll have to ask the evil genius himself.


----------



## Chito

greco said:


> Curiosity and suspense are killin' me. How long before the evil plans are revealed?


I did have plans, not sure if I'm going to do it now. So it's probably not going to happen.


----------



## colchar

hagfan said:


> After this all to common tale of Kijiji shenanigans, I think it's a real credit to this community to have someone like Chito step up and be willing & able to help a member out.



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Frenchy99

1SweetRide said:


> So here it is. Plays and sounds really nice. It's got some cool features like a brass nut, brass saddles, a coil tap for both humbuckers and a phase reversal switch for the bridge. The tuners will have to go and they were installed upside down so they work in reverse. She's got new strings, an oiled fretboard and a little polish. Made of Japanese ash with walnut and maple in the middle, it's not too heavy at 8 lbs. Chito would have kept it if I didn't want it.
> 
> View attachment 286960



Happy you're enjoying your new year guitar ! 

The Vantage line is what got me started on Japan made instruments back in the day. These were the good years for Japan instruments, top quality for a reasonable price. 

Kuddos to Chito for helping out ! very generous of himself...


----------



## rollingdam

He's Back!!!!-love the upside down tuners

Lace Huntington 2003 Lace Humbuckers. | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji


----------



## 1SweetRide

Lol, my tuners are upside down too. These are the same tuners he tried to sell on the other guitar and then took them off when he lowered the price.


----------



## davetcan

6 inline tuners on a 3x3 headstock. Sheesh.


----------



## 1SweetRide

davetcan said:


> 6 inline tuners on a 3x3 headstock. Sheesh.


I’ve ordered a set of 3x3 locking ones from NextGen.


----------



## sody008

Hmm...


----------



## davetcan

sody008 said:


> Hmm...


Please elaborate.


----------



## 1SweetRide

davetcan said:


> Please elaborate.


I was wondering about that myself


----------



## jb welder

davetcan said:


> Please elaborate.


Is the poster that 'liked' that (also new today) a match for IP's Dave?


----------



## davetcan

I was thinking exactly the same but we'd need @GuitarsCanada to take a look, I have no access to that stuff.


----------

